# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Statsbot, analytical bot, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - statsbot.co

facebook.com/statsbot

twitter.com/statsbotco

linkedin.com/company/statsbot

Co-founder - Artyom Keydunov

Co-founder - Mikhail Melanin




> Statsbot is an analytical bot that works inside Slack.
> It integrates with Google Analytics, Mixpanel, New Relic, and helps teams to be aware of their data

----------

